# 16 Video Equipment Kits (sewer cam)



## MiamiFLSantiago (Oct 6, 2011)

Hello guys, i am new in the site,

I'm interested in buy this ( 16 Video Equipment Kits ) but i am not convinced by the quality of the product, have any of you guys use it before ?? 

here is the direct wed-page 

http://www.amazingmachinery.com/video-quickview16-products.html


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

Post an intro. The guys here will gladly help you out then.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I'd be amazed if that machinery worked... :laughing:


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

Do not waste your time or money. I had ordered and returned the same product. It's held together with silicone and 3/8 compression fittings.


----------



## MiamiFLSantiago (Oct 6, 2011)

I knew there was something strange, they do not have good photos or videos of the camera.

I was looking on the EasyCAm, The strangest thing is that they don't show the price anywhere, Those anyone know how much they cost?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

The Easy Cam and Vue Rite are priced well and much of any needed repairs can be done by you with low cost parts. Call them for pricing.... :thumbup:


----------



## MiamiFLSantiago (Oct 6, 2011)

Redwood said:


> The Easy Cam and Vue Rite are priced well and much of any needed repairs can be done by you with low cost parts. Call them for pricing.... :thumbup:


Yea, I'm waiting for tomorrow to call them, but a bet is it about 5k

I don't do Cam services at all, but i thought that it will be a good strategy to own one ( target the Public adjuster ) what do you think ?


----------



## MiamiFLSantiago (Oct 6, 2011)

cityplumbing said:


> Do not waste your time or money. I had ordered and returned the same product. It's held together with silicone and 3/8 compression fittings.


CityPlumbing, Could you tell me what was the problem that you find out in that cam ??


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

Sure, to start the order took a month to process when it arrived I turned it on to find the lights weren't working. It was very poorly built the camera was connected to the cable with a brass compression nut. The camera lens was waterproofed with silicone. The monitor was cheap looking. I definitely learned my lesson with that purchase. You get what you pay for. Hope this helps. Do a search on here for sewer cameras there's some great reviews on here for non popular brand cameras that are worth looking into.


----------



## cityplumbing (Jun 12, 2010)

If you want to work with public Adjuster's I would look to buy a water leak detector for slab leaks.


----------



## MiamiFLSantiago (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanks, i will look carefully in the forum for reviews of non popular brand cameras


----------

